# Frozen Caulk



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Just wondering how many of you remember to keep latex caulks from freezing. I keep a bunch of varieties of caulk on hand in a milk crate in the trailer. Sometimes I bring them in, sometimes I forget. To be honest, I don't see any difference in product integrity while using it (unfrozen, of course).
Any scientific type comments?


----------



## cabela (Nov 12, 2005)

I too forget to keep em warm. I sometimes defrost them in warm water or put them on electric heater and turn them every 1/2 hr , never had a problem


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm sure it won't be the last time we throw the tube on the dash and turn the defroster on high enroute to the job. It took us ten years but I think we have a system that gets them into a warmer climate at night. 

We have to worry about below 40 degrees storage temps. Teetor must have to worry about the 100+ temps.:laughing:


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

When we decked/floored a house, and had to use PL400 as glue, we used a couple of boxes of the big tubes. It pushes very hard in the winter, but to help keep them warm, we made a heater. We used an old cooler(large type, not sandwich type), and cut a hole in the top for a heater of some type, I suppose even a heat lamp would work.....but this seemed to keep our glue very plyable.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

From the past when I framed in the ice age antartic . I took a coleman heater or just even a lantern and placed it in the HallMark and kept my box and guns from freezing . If you learn to carry a few close to your body while your working that works to .


----------

